# Diamond Recall - TOTW now included



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I just received an email that Diamond has again expanded their list of recalled dog foods. As many of us feed these foods I wanted to get the info out as quick as possible.

Here is the link - Diamond Dog Food Recall Expands Again | Dog Food Advisor

A list of the effected brands:

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Premium Edge
Professional
4Health
Taste of the Wild
Kirkland Signature


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Although my state is not currently listed in the recall of TOTW we have thrown away the bag and will be changing the puppies over to another food right away. 

I'm considering Infinia Hollistic - the ratings on this food is 5 star and highly endorsed by a local animal nutritionist. 

Thankfully Bella never would eat TOTW so our tiny toy poodle will be staying on Orijen which she loves but is too rich for the puppies system.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Dog food recalls for salmonella and e coli are surpisingly frequent and usually don't get much press. I've read some that don't recommend doing anything other than food safety handling for people - especially immunocomprimised.

Your raw fed dogs are shedding these bacteria also, btw. Going away from kibble doesn't reduce the risk to your dog - or you!

These recalls are issues for human public health. You'll read that NO DOGS ARE AFFECTED.

Dog food is not a sterile product and should be handled as if it is raw meat (minus refrigerating), IMO. Just because your bag wasn't recalled doesn't mean the bacteria contamination is not there.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this post. I just brought home a bag of TOTW yesterday and it is on the recall list. Thankfully, I had not fed any of it .


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Dog food recalls for salmonella and e coli are surpisingly frequent and usually don't get much press. I've read some that don't recommend doing anything other than food safety handling for people - especially immunocomprimised.
> 
> Your raw fed dogs are shedding these bacteria also, btw. Going away from kibble doesn't reduce the risk to your dog - or you!
> 
> ...


I'd agree with you tortoise, _*if*_ we could trust these corporations to be giving us the truth about what's really going on in these recalls. I _don't_. 

Also, I think problems with kibble dog food (especially) are compounded, since it is often the case that the kibble is the only food the dog is eating day in and day out.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Dog food recalls for salmonella and e coli are surpisingly frequent and usually don't get much press. I've read some that don't recommend doing anything other than food safety handling for people - especially immunocomprimised.
> 
> Your raw fed dogs are shedding these bacteria also, btw. Going away from kibble doesn't reduce the risk to your dog - or you!
> 
> ...


I don't understand your post.... "Your raw fed dogs" as I *do not* feed raw to my dogs. I have health issues and have to be extremely careful with bacteria. And beyond that if a food is recalled why in the world would I want to continue to feed it to my dogs????? Sorry but no way!

TOTW carefully hid in my opinion that they were manufactured by Diamond and with that type of practice along with these recalls I will be looking elsewhere for the health and safety of my animals.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I was afraid totw was going to be included...the website didnt list texas as getting any affected food but given the fact that Diamond carefully hid that they manufactored totw i think I will be purchasing another brand of food tonight.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I was afraid totw was going to be included...the website didnt list texas as getting any affected food but given the fact that Diamond carefully hid that they manufactored totw i think I will be purchasing another brand of food tonight.


Remember 2007 ? How the problem kept expanding to more and more foods ? (And I don't think we know the half of it still ~~~.) This time around, just a day or so before they decided to close the SC plant, I had received a new 30lb bag of TOTW. I called the supplier and took care of it (money refunded on the spot). I thought I might go back to Wellness Core (since the change to TOTW was just for variety), but on closer examination, I found Wellness Core was being _made at the very same SC plant_ ! I'm just weary & leery of these companies and their operations.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> Remember 2007 ? How the problem kept expanding to more and more foods ? (And I don't think we know the half of it still ~~~.) This time around, just a day or so before they decided to close the SC plant, I had received a new 30lb bag of TOTW. I called the supplier and took care of it (money refunded on the spot). I thought I might go back to Wellness Core (since the change to TOTW was just for variety), but on closer examination, I found Wellness Core was being _made at the very same SC plant_ ! I'm just weary & leery of these companies and their operations.


The wellness that was recalled is just the large breed formula

Wellness Dog Food Recall

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/news.aspx


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just returned my TOTW and got a bag of Fromm. I have never used this food, but was told it is made in the U.S. and has never had any kind of recall. It was costly, but if I can trust this company, worth the price. Do any of you know anything about this food?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> The wellness that was recalled is just the large breed formula
> 
> Wellness Dog Food Recall
> 
> News


As I said : "Remember 2007 ? How the problem kept expanding to more and more foods ? (And I don't think we know the half of it still ~~~.) " Meanwhile, many dogs, more than the counted numbers, died ... 

I don't even trust that Salmonella is the extent of the problem .... You are free to trust them, if you wish.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My mom has decided to make all her own dogfood. She is cooking chicken and veggies. I wonder if this is a good ideal. Her male dog has lots of tummy issues as it is. She did not like the mess of raw... what is one to do? Has anyone here cooked all their dogs meals?


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fromm*



Carley's Mom said:


> I just returned my TOTW and got a bag of Fromm. I have never used this food, but was told it is made in the U.S. and has never had any kind of recall. It was costly, but if I can trust this company, worth the price. Do any of you know anything about this food?


One of my friends was just talking about Fromm the other night. She's had good results feeding it to her huskie, but that's all I know.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, Carley ate "raw" today, but my little shih tuz liked it. Seems like a good food.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oops ... i posted about wellness large breed puppy on another thread.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Carley's Mom said:


> My mom has decided to make all her own dogfood. She is cooking chicken and veggies.  I wonder if this is a good ideal. Her male dog has lots of tummy issues as it is. She did not like the mess of raw... what is one to do? Has anyone here cooked all their dogs meals?




Fromm is a great quality kibble. My dogs were last on Surf and Turf and did good. I especially loved their coats from eating it. It is on the higher end however you can get good prices on the net. I am Raw feeder and just cannot seem to convert back to kibble. For me the price was close to the same as Raw, but I would recommend it. 

Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought a 30lb bag of TOTW a few weeks ago, and still have about 15lbs left. I went into the shop I bought it from today and was basically told the same thing that tortise stated. I didn't save the bag since I transfer the food to check the code on it. The shop owner said if I don't have young kids or anyone with an immine system compromise in my home, it is probably safe to just wash up after feeding her, and treat it as I would handling any raw meat. Healthy dogs rarely have any issue with salmonella. I am switching to Fromm though and bought a bag to start mixing in her TOTW. It's more expensive, but she said most dogs do very well on it and they haven't had a recall. She said it could be a while before they have TOTW again, so I should probably start making the transition. I know variety is good anyway.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I am done with TOTW. I am considering First Mate - no outsourcing and made in Canada with low phosphorous for Jasper's kidney issues.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I fed TOTW a few years ago to my newfies.....they had pudding poop. I switched to Diamond...their poop was the same. I tried Grandma Lucy and really liked it. It is dehydrated, made with human grade food ingredients, NEVER had a recall and been around since 1999.....


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Everything I have read about Fromm sounds good. I hope to find a better price on line. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

*Fromm*

I have been feeding Fromm four star nutritionals for the last 5yrs with great success. My dogs have not been sick off of fromm, and eat it wholeheartedly. Eve was a picky eater but no longer on fromm, also her stools have never been a normal firm either. Fergie does VERY well on it also... I have had issues with her tummy after catching a bug at a show, but does excellent on Fromms. 

Fergie had her first litter.. Fergie was on Fromms but her breeder wanted the pups on Pro Plan.. Fergie stayed on Fromms, but when we put down the Pro Plan to wean the pups they always opted for the fromms.. funny how 4-5wks pups prefer Fromm over ProPlan!!

Also I completely trust this food if it werent for Eve's allergies she would still be on the food... I love that all the ingredients are human grade, USDA inspected, the company has never had a recall, they make their own foods, and they make the food fresh.. The only bad things you will find is that they manufactured their canned foods thru China but no longer! They are now US made now! Plus the cans look and smell good enough to eat ;D.. I mean you can see the carrots and chicken, etc not just some mush!! Great stuff!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't even try to take the rest of my TOTW back, I know they would blow me off since I don't have the bag and supposedly tx hasn't been affected yet. I switched to Blue Wlderness to tonight, I'll probably change to something else though. Just gotta think about what to switch to.  Wilderness was what I came up with on the fly.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to transition my dog VERY slowly to anything new, so it will take me at least a couple of weeks to get her on Fromm completely. I really hope she does well on it, we tried a lot of foods before TOTW without success. I also want to stay with grain free which limits the choices.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

We home cooked for my Mom's Maltese and my Silky Terrier for a long while, until we found The Honest Kitchen, Preference formula. Now just cook the meat to go in it. The Maltese has IBD and we were having an impossible time finding anything that didn't set it off. We went through a half a dozen different kinds of high end kibble (grain free, allergy diets, etc) and none of them worked for her...so we gave up and tried home cooking. It worked great for her...seems the preservatives have a lot to do with her issues. We checked with the vet before starting the homecooking and she said to vary the veggies and add yogurt and a multivitamin and it would be fine (at least temporarily)...THK is mush less hassle and the dogs are doing just as well on it (probably better).


----------



## t_meghan (Apr 26, 2012)

I am so glad that I have seen this post because I was just about to switch Astro to Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice for adult dogs! Does anyone know of any brands that are not super expensive but are good quality other than the ones that are recalled?? The area that I live in is very small and the only stores to really get pet food is either Tractor Supply or Petsmart so I know this limits the products available, however I could order it but would rather pick it up from a store. Thanks!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

*Honest Kitchen*



momtymztu said:


> We home cooked for my Mom's Maltese and my Silky Terrier for a long while, until we found The Honest Kitchen, Preference formula. Now just cook the meat to go in it. The Maltese has IBD and we were having an impossible time finding anything that didn't set it off. We went through a half a dozen different kinds of high end kibble (grain free, allergy diets, etc) and none of them worked for her...so we gave up and tried home cooking. It worked great for her...seems the preservatives have a lot to do with her issues. We checked with the vet before starting the homecooking and she said to vary the veggies and add yogurt and a multivitamin and it would be fine (at least temporarily)...THK is mush less hassle and the dogs are doing just as well on it (probably better).


I think this is another good choice.. Supposed to be dehydated raw... That doenst matter to me if it truly is raw or cooked.. What I like is that it is also human grade and manufactured in an FDA inspected plant with people food. Plus hormone free and organic ingredients. Im thinking about putting Fergie on it to see how well she does on it.

Another option is Addiction Nutri-RX allergy HS.. it is dehydrated raw with potato and hydrolyzed soy protein(and vitamin packet. The only non Diamond, non rx diet that my Eve can have. She has allergies to chicken/turkey, eggs, barley, kelp, carrots, and green peas.. and borderline to wheat. It has been a pain to find anything without ALL these ingredients!! except with the LID foods.. Natural balance.. which is manufactured by Diamond and Wellness.. another manufactured by Diamond. Anyway the Addiction Nutri-rx is supposed to be for allergy dogs and dogs with IBD. You are encouraged to add to this food as well. I just bought a bag.. when her symptoms subside Ill see if she is affected by the Honest kitchen foods.. may do more of an elimination diet on her.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Solid Gold is now added to the recall as of yesterday.

Solid Gold Dog Food Recall


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

t_meghan said:


> I am so glad that I have seen this post because I was just about to switch Astro to Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice for adult dogs! Does anyone know of any brands that are not super expensive but are good quality other than the ones that are recalled?? The area that I live in is very small and the only stores to really get pet food is either Tractor Supply or Petsmart so I know this limits the products available, however I could order it but would rather pick it up from a store. Thanks!!


NutriSource is a 4-star food that costs pennies per pound more than Dog Chow. EXCELLENT value and really good food. (Not grain free)


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

The problem I have with Diamond.. and its not the supposed salmonella scare.. Its that they have repeated recalls.. and some pets have been really ill and even died on their foods. My dogs had diarrhea and threw up on TOTW.. then I found out it was a Diamond food.. boy did I freak. Its not that its a company with one recall with a salmonella scare.. its a company with multiple recalls.. How can you trust that...

Ill stick with company's of the Caliber of Fromm with clean and honest track records.. Which is another reason Im also looking at Honest Kitchen.. they seem to be a good company as well. Dont get me wrong I LOVE Fromm, but I also want to see how they do on non kibble and partial raw... or homecooked without the home cooking lol.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Natural balance.. which is manufactured by Diamond and Wellness.. another manufactured by Diamond.


I like yr post, Lady. Some good input there . . . and I hate to pick out one possible misconception. 

To the best of my knowledge, Diamond packages foods from other kibble makers . . . but does not manufacture all of these foods. That's why only two runs of the NB LID's have been recalled, and not all of them.

I don't know as much abt Wellness as I do abt the NB kibble. Maybe Diamond does manufacture Wellness. 

Or maybe Diamond manufactures ALL THE DOG FOOD IN THE WORLD!! MUAHAHAHAH!!! :evil: lol 

But seriously... is there anybody in the forum who knows anything abt Diamond's packaging plant in Gaston, South Carolina? It seems that this is the source of the latest Salmonella problem.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Silly lol. Well ya asked for it.. I get my food thru Pet Food Direct.. Here is what they sent me:

Our goal is to ensure our loyal PetFoodDirect.com customers are always informed about pet product recalls or alerts that may affect your pets. 

Manufacturers have recently issued voluntary recalls on several brands. 

If you are currently feeding your pet one of these brands, please read the details of the recall below: 

Affected Brands: (Click on your Brand to see details)
- Natural Balance
- Canidae
- Chicken Soup For the Pet Lover's Soul
- Country Value
- Diamond
- Diamond Naturals
- Premium Edge 
- Professional
- 4Health
- Taste Of The Wild
- Wellness
- Kirkland
- Apex
- Kaytee Fort-Diets



Email two update:

Earlier today we sent you an email regarding the recent pet food recall. As we continue to keep you updated, we wanted to clarify the recall related to one of those brands, Wellness. 

The Wellness recall is limited to one recipe: Wellness Complete Health Super 5 Mix Large Breed Puppy, 15# and 30# bags. The recall is limited to bags with Best By dates of January 9-11, 2013. 

No other Wellness recipes are impacted by this voluntary recall. 

All Wellness dry dog and dry cat food products are tested for Salmonella and all lots tested negative prior to shipping to customers. The company is voluntarily recalling this select recipe out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of Salmonella. 



Just sayin


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

*Manufacturers*

Did a quick google:

DIAMOND
Manufactures dry foods 

Diamond Pet Foods
PO Box 156
Meta, MO 65058
800-442-0402 
Locations: Gaston, SC; Latrop, CA; Lubbock, TX; Meta, MO; Palm Coast, FL

Foods manufactured:
Artemis 
Canidae 
Diamond
Kirkland Signature Brand Pet Food 
Natural Balance
Solid Gold Health Food for Pets
Taste of the Wild
Wellness (not all) 



At one point wiki said diamond produces NB under contract with diamond. Either way I dont want anything that is in the same facility as diamond foods whether manufactured, produced or packaged lol. As they can all become contaminated. HMMM just about all these foods seem to be on the recall.... . Coincidence? I. Think. Not .


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is why I would never feed a kibble that allows giant corporations to manufacture their food. I hate to say I told ya so, but there's a _reason_ why many people have chosen to stick with companies like Champion, Natura, Fromm, Lotus, etc. They own their own manufacturing facilities and *never* source out to a larger company's facility.

When choosing a pet food, I think it's essential to do your research and find out where the food is manufactured. Ingredients/sourcing of ingredients is only part of the puzzle. The _company_ and their principles of production is equally important. That way, someone who is aware of Diamond's history as a pet food company doesn't feel false security feeding a food like TOTW, which is a Diamond product! I've seen too much of that. It does take a little more research, however, to find out the non Diamond brands that are manufactured at Diamond facilities. Which, in my mind, makes them as good (or bad) as Diamond foods.

That said, this Salmonella scare doesn't worry me nearly as much as the Melamine did. I mean..I feed raw meat after all! A little bit of salmonella doesn't scare us! :aetsch:


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Dang it! I went out and bought a bag of Solid Gold yesterday to replace my TOTW. Now my formula is Barking at the Moon, which isn't on the recall (yet). Just like TOTW wasn't on the recall for a week, meanwhile all my dogs are sick even though I'm in a supposedly unaffected state.

So- I have spent hours researching foods in the past few days. I have been with TOTW for almost 5 years. My boy Dane has food allergies and this was a food we finally found that worked for him. After a bunch of number crunching yesterday- I spend about $170 on TOTW to feed two Danes, a Spoo, and a very easy keeper 55 lbs mix. About 6290 calories a day or 18 cups with TOTW. What I found with my math is that TOTW was the cheapest option up to a pre-made raw that would have been $960 a month. 

Unfortunately, I can't extend my dog food budget much more than it already is. I have contemplated raw many times, but I'm really not sure if it could be cost effective in my area with my current dogs. Also, I have two SAR dogs so we do quite a bit of traveling. My husband is also not super comfy with the idea of feeding raw meat (germs in the house thing for him).

I want to do something different. Seeing a list of foods on recall that include so many of the good go to foods is really alarming. Canidae was my other choice for the switch but Solid Gold I could get a little quicker.

Sorry, this was mostly a vent but if anyone has other food suggestions that might be on par both nutritionally and monetarily with the TOTW I was feeding I would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That's the hard part. I think the lower price point is attained easier by the companies that produce at the facilities of pet food giants. A smaller company with greater quality control will have to have a higher cost...

I don't know the answer. :/


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

fairhavenmagick said:


> Sorry, this was mostly a vent but if anyone has other food suggestions that might be on par both nutritionally and monetarily with the TOTW I was feeding I would REALLY appreciate it!


For other foods similar to TOTW see at this link No more TOTW now what?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Diamond Pet Foods
> PO Box 156
> Meta, MO 65058
> 800-442-0402
> ...


Thanx for that link.  Looks like the NB is not just packaged by Diamond but manufactured too.

I've been working for two months with Tonka on the LID's without Chicken. It seems to be doin' his eyes a world of good. We've settled on a feeding schedule that works, and a mix of NB - LID kibble and wet that works for him everyday! He likes it!!... and he's gaining weight for the first time since I got him. 

So I just bought a big bag of the Lamb and Brown Rice for him. It's been vetted for recalls by the pet store people first . . . and then by me. If there is any chance Salmonella present, Tonka can handle it. 

Heck, as long as I'm not immunocompromised, I could probably join him for dinner.  lol But I do keep my hands out of it . . . and wash.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Careful on the states that Diamond listed. Large petfood distributors distribute across country, and into Canada. I know of at least one bag of Kirkland that got to Canada. And, another of solid gold with the withdraw date in the Dallas area.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

fairhavenmagick said:


> Dang it! I went out and bought a bag of Solid Gold yesterday to replace my TOTW. Now my formula is Barking at the Moon, which isn't on the recall (yet). Just like TOTW wasn't on the recall for a week, meanwhile all my dogs are sick even though I'm in a supposedly unaffected state.
> 
> So- I have spent hours researching foods in the past few days. I have been with TOTW for almost 5 years. My boy Dane has food allergies and this was a food we finally found that worked for him. After a bunch of number crunching yesterday- I spend about $170 on TOTW to feed two Danes, a Spoo, and a very easy keeper 55 lbs mix. About 6290 calories a day or 18 cups with TOTW. What I found with my math is that TOTW was the cheapest option up to a pre-made raw that would have been $960 a month.
> 
> ...


Earthborn?


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips on Earthborn guys! I think that's where I'm going to go. As a bonus if you mail them your UPC codes, they will plant a tree for each one!

Also, I think I'm going to try out a food delivery system for the first time, there are a couple retailers that sell Earthborn in my area but it's quite a bit of a hike. Delivery might make things easier.

Thanks again!


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Another option for those of us in their distribution area, Precise is reputed to make excellent dog food. They are a smaller manufacturer/distributor - a Texas-based company. It is similar in price or less expensive than TOTW.

I just tried switching Kohl from TOTW to Orijen, but he just can't handle it. He was fine with just a few kibbles, but had horrible diarrhea and gas with probably about 1/8 c. mixed in w/ 1 c. of TOTW.

I was going to try Acana, but I think the experience will be much the same. I think those foods are just too rich for him. I'm trying Precise next - it's lower protein, fewer protein sources, and lower fat than Orijen, so I hoping it doesn't cause him a problem too ...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

stealthq said:


> Another option for those of us in their distribution area, Precise is reputed to make excellent dog food. They are a smaller manufacturer/distributor - a Texas-based company. It is similar in price or less expensive than TOTW.
> 
> I just tried switching Kohl from TOTW to Orijen, but he just can't handle it. He was fine with just a few kibbles, but had horrible diarrhea and gas with probably about 1/8 c. mixed in w/ 1 c. of TOTW.
> 
> I was going to try Acana, but I think the experience will be much the same. I think those foods are just too rich for him. I'm trying Precise next - it's lower protein, fewer protein sources, and lower fat than Orijen, so I hoping it doesn't cause him a problem too ...


Hmm, I don't see it listed on the Whole Dog Journal reviews, as they review all the "approved" kibbles. They don't recommend best, but just only publish results of the kibbles that pass all the requirements. If you PM me I'd be happy to send you the review. Burns is another kibble that a small independent store in town swears by --- it costs less, and has all the right stuff and is a small independent company that manufactures it, all ingredience are U.S. etc.,


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

BTW, just noticed your comment on Orijen versus Acana. Since made by same company, I was surprised that Orijen was too rich for Sunny, but the Acana works just fine.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Take that last post back; it is on the review: 

Precise Pet Products — Nacogdoches, TX; (888) 477-3247; precisepet.com
Lines/types available – Precise (9 varieties); Precise Holistic Complete
(5 varieties); Precise Plus (3 varieties).
Made by Texas Farm Products’ own plant in Nacogdoches, TX.
representative variety – Precise Holistic Complete Wild At Heart Flight Line contains: Duck meal, turkey meal, brown rice, potato, oatmeal, chicken
fat, rice bran, citrus fiber, flaxseed, dried egg product . . . 24% protein; 15% fat; 3.5% fiber; 10% moisture.
Misc info – Precise varieties have been vastly improved; a nice new line of products (Precise Holistic Complete) has been launched


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Burns Pet health — Valparaiso, IN; (877) 983-9651; burnspethealth.com
Lines/types available – Burns offers 2 simple, elegant varieties: brown rice &
chicken (comes in two “bite” sizes, regular and small); and brown rice & ocean
fish.
Made by By CJ Foods in Bern, KS.
representative variety – Brown Rice & Chicken contains: Whole brown rice, chicken meal, peas, oats, chicken fat, sunflower oil, seaweed, (the
rest of the ingredients are vitamins and minerals) . . . 18.5% protein; 7.5% fat; 2.2% fiber; 9% moisture.
Misc info – Company offers direct sales and shipping of fresh product to your home. Products also sold in independent pet supply stores in a dozen
or so states.


----------

